# supervalu breaks



## littlegubby (6 Feb 2005)

Does anyone have any experience of those super valu breaks. I need to book a hotel for next weekend but just noticed that you have to have booked 2 weeks in advance. I have checked availability and there is room available. question is: Are they strict about the 2 week in advance rule. is it a good deal even.


----------



## sueellen (6 Feb 2005)

We had a thread on this many moons ago and most people seemed to be of the opinion that you could in some cases get as good a deal yourself by looking around.  Sorry I can't give advice about the booking in advance issue because even though I got a present of 1/2 vouchers in the past I never bothered to use them because I got better deals elsewhere.

I would also imagine that with next week-end being treated as Valentine's week-end the options on these vouchers/offers will be limited. 

On making enquiries in the past about such type of offers the hotels themselves have confirmed that they would only block book a certain no. of rooms for same.

This is their website www.supervalugetawaybreaks.com/ and their helpline tel. no. is 0818 302 002.

There are quite a no. of good offers in the Indo at the moment.  BTW don't forget from 14th Feb (Mon) is mid-term break for the schools.


----------



## littlegubby (6 Feb 2005)

feck i forgot all about st val. my sister is coming home from america and the 4 sisters are planning a weekend away.. and guss who is supposed to ogranise it!!!!
any links for some nice hotels in clare or galway??? plese


----------



## sueellen (6 Feb 2005)

You could have a look at [broken link removed] if you are registered there and see if they have any specials for Galway/Clare.

I see they have www.qualityhotels.ie/ mentioned.  We stayed in Quality Hotel in Oranmore, Galway which was very nice and just outside Galway city.  They are normally quite reasonable.

You could have a look here  and .

Now you've no excuses - off and get that week-end booked    Enjoy yourelves.


----------



## Grizzly (8 Feb 2005)

*€89 for June where would ye ger it!*

Yesterday I booked with the Supervalue breaks to Birr in Co. Offaly. Weekend 2 x B&B's + 1 dinner or I could have had 3 nights midweek. Not bad for €89. per head in June. Went for the weekend so I don't have to take time off for lunch. Why Birr?  I had a great day in Birr Castle last year. I can also visit Clonmacnoise. One of the U.K. travel programmes did a piece on Birr recently and it seemed really nice.


----------



## littlegubby (8 Feb 2005)

*forget supervalu*

I got my weekend away in Logue's hotle in Liscannoer co clare.
for 80pps for 2 nights b&b and one dinner. pretty damn good I think. no stamps, no fees (see supervalue charge u an extra 10% booking depost plus 90 c credit card processing fee.
you can keep it SUPERVALU they cant even spell!!! I hate that.


----------



## Grizzly (8 Feb 2005)

*County Arms Hotel*

What's wrong with paying a booking deposit of 10%? You pay the remaining 90% when you check out? Now if it was a booking FEE that would be a different matter. Logue's looks like a nice hotel. Was that price available for June or was it an off season offer?


----------



## sss333 (13 Feb 2005)

*Re: supervalu hotels*

have been to some fab hotels with supervalu. Exc value for great facilities, brought the two free children and usually go for the three nights mid week. 
highly recommend the baltimore harbour hotel in baltimore west cork, far away but exc standard and facilities. really enjoy too the Clare Inn, Lynch hotels, kids happy and busy. go for it!


----------

